# urgh uk bb



## as_cute_as_pie (May 18, 2006)

why are they so up themselves lol


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 18, 2006)

Omg... check out the dodgy make up on Bonner... oh sorry Bonnie lol.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 18, 2006)

Housemate #14 Nikky = SUPER ANNOYING.

Actually to be quite honest these look like the worst bunch ever, don't like none of them.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 18, 2006)

i have that thought every year!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 18, 2006)

hah bonnies opening line- im bonnie im good looking 

i know i dont really like any of them yet the girls seem slutty lol and why is it so sex obsessed?? all of them have mentioned it i think


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 18, 2006)

they think it makes them sound cool and risque... whateverrrr it's so old! Get a new line!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (May 20, 2006)

i miss victor! hahaha! he was DAH MANNNN!

I really dislike the girl that wore the bunny oufit! GOSH stupid cry baby.  My vote now goes to LISA... YEAY TEAM LISA!!! I really havent heard a chinese person with an accent like hers. Shes the first (i can remember) oriental asian on BB... so yeah my vote to her!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 20, 2006)

lol ah i know i thought it was super funny when she was in diary room complainin that she didnt have her £16 make up remover and they said cant you borrow any off the other housemates nd she was like well such nd such gave me some nd its like well wht r u complanining for hah i think its just the way she said it she sounds like such a baby


----------



## JesusShaves (May 20, 2006)

man if i was in the house i would give her one big bitch slap! 

where the hell do these contestants come from? seriously.  The huge difference between the first contestants to the latest ones.  

Nasty Nick was great when he was caught "i made a mistake..." lmao!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 20, 2006)

i cant even remember the first series or anythin lol
althoughth i loved the last one with craig and anthony i thought tht was hilarious
and the one with michelle and stu lol
hah i love funny couples
i couldn't handle being in the house like esp with saskia nd maxwell type people


----------



## JesusShaves (May 20, 2006)

It is better with crazy people... my best guess is cause of the big brother no one watched.  Was it the 4th one? 

Talking about couples...EUGH... saskia and maxwell are wankers! hahah! it had to be said! i watched the BB couples program that was on the other day... EWEEEEE... Kinga & kermal.  Its just 7 ways of wrong!  I mean i read abuot it, thought it was sweet.  Then they kissed on TV and it just was not a pretty sight!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 20, 2006)

lol yeh ahh
i watched tht too i think its such a stunt na dont think it could happen would be too weird
nd err when they kissed was like ahh stop ! this is too embarrassing


----------



## JesusShaves (May 28, 2006)

i have been so glued, watching most things that cover BB! lol! 

last night i just wanted Nikki and George to get it on.. even though i dont care much for them. Nikki is annoying as hell but i want them two to get together so grace will be stuck with mikey!!!!

no one else seems to talk about BB in uni... i must be the only one! lol!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 28, 2006)

hah i havnt been to school in ages soo i havnt heard much either lol

nikki is actually starting to grow on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hah

i DESPISE sezer, george glyn and mikey their the sort that wud come up to u in a club and talk to u for a bit then go so u gonna kiss me then bleurgh

george is weird he said on like the 4th day that if he seen nikki out he would jst be like get away cos shes nastyyy and then hes like yeh shes nice nd rubbin her legs then goin na i dont like her

weirdo


----------



## Amymo (May 28, 2006)

Ooh, hi chick, you're from the NE too, wow!  I'm from Gateshead.  I get so much stick at work for my love of BB, this year I love Pete and Lisa and quite like Nikki now, I hate girls like Grace and guys like Sezer, Mikey and especially toff George.  That said the quite one, Glyn? anoys me too, he's much too quite, I prefer Lisa, Dicky and Pete's little group.  So glad Shebaz [sp?] is out, it became the Shebaz show for the first week and we didn't see enough of the others.  Can't wait for the tasks to begin, otherwise they're gonna get bored and so are we!


----------



## Amymo (May 28, 2006)

Ooh, hi chick, you're from the NE too, wow!  I'm from Gateshead.  I get so much stick at work for my love of BB, this year I love Pete and Lisa and quite like Nikki now, I hate girls like Grace and guys like Sezer, Mikey and especially toff George.  That said the quite one, Glyn? anoys me too, he's much too quite, I prefer Lisa, Dicky and Pete's little group.  So glad Shebaz [sp?] is out, it became the Shebaz show for the first week and we didn't see enough of the others.  Can't wait for the tasks to begin, otherwise they're gonna get bored and so are we!


----------



## Amymo (May 28, 2006)

Ooh, hi chick, you're from the NE too, wow!  I'm from Gateshead.  I get so much stick at work for my love of BB, this year I love Pete and Lisa and quite like Nikki now, I hate girls like Grace and guys like Sezer, Mikey and especially toff George.  That said the quite one, Glyn? anoys me too, he's much too quite, I prefer Lisa, Dicky and Pete's little group.  So glad Shebaz [sp?] is out, it became the Shebaz show for the first week and we didn't see enough of the others.  Can't wait for the tasks to begin, otherwise they're gonna get bored and so are we!


----------



## Amymo (May 28, 2006)

Sorry, sorry, triple posts!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 28, 2006)

helo yeah im from there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where do u work if thats not too personal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah their grouping kinda reminds me of when michelle stu nd co were in the house how they were totally divided
they've all coupled up though and yey i cant wait until them people go in who won the kit kat thing that should 'spice things up' a bit lol


----------



## Escada_Lover (May 28, 2006)

What is BB?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 28, 2006)

big brother


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 28, 2006)

Aww bless... poor Pete!!! Lisa's gettin scary lol


----------



## xSazx (May 28, 2006)

ahhh, I'm addicted already, I love Nikki yet she annoys me haha & I love Lea & Richard!


----------



## Amymo (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_helo yeah im from there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where do u work if thats not too personal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah their grouping kinda reminds me of when michelle stu nd co were in the house how they were totally divided
they've all coupled up though and yey i cant wait until them people go in who won the kit kat thing that should 'spice things up' a bit lol_

 
No its not personal, I just work for Newcastle Council at the mo while I get my 'career path' sorted out!  Odd to come across someone from the NE on such an international board! Nice to meet you chick x


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 29, 2006)

hah yeah i know theres a few from the uk mainly london and midlands


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 29, 2006)

ah yeh i like the non posh and weirdo group esp the boys and grace grr


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 29, 2006)

Grace is really showing her true colours, so two faced!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 29, 2006)

argh a no esp when her nd george well imogen was there too but not really sayin anything going on about nikki nd her outside mates being slutty

soo new people...


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 29, 2006)

The new people were totally obvious choices... not sure about the blonde girl but the guy/girl seems quite nice...  have to wait n see I think!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 29, 2006)

yep but what im wondering is whether sezer will stray from imogen esp for the new blonde girl he seems a bit of a player lol


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 29, 2006)

Exactly what I thought... I think that's what she's there for...


----------



## xSazx (May 29, 2006)

the he/she looks so girly :/ I never would of guessed!


----------



## dollbabybex (May 30, 2006)

i cant beleive straight away, grace said the new blonde girl would be ugly without makeup! give her 5 minutes before you slate her!!

shes obviously threatened!!

I adore nikki, she is so dramatic and completely hysterical! 

I want to kill grace, i cant even beleive shes 20, 20 going on 40 more like x


----------



## JesusShaves (May 30, 2006)

GEORGE HAS LEFT THE BB HOUSE... poor grace... or nikki... lol!

im actually starting to warm to Grace, though she isnt anything special.  Gosh i would give a good slap with my pimp hand (if i had one) to Nikki, if i was living there... as im not.. its fun entertainment..  I hate that fugly face she makes when shes all moany.  I love having someone to hate on!

I was up (doing my work for my final assessment lol) watching the live feed off c4, and OH GOSH i swear mikey and grace had some slippery fingers under the covers. 

Im also growing on Pete... is he becoming sexier everyday :\


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 30, 2006)

hah nikki annoys me by only wearing mascara nd eyeliner on one eye wtf is up with that?! lol makes her look like she has one titch eye and one big one lol weird

i dont like mikey bleurgh ever since his audition tape with woman have to serve men speech

yey george is left what a loser


The new girl Aisleyne, she's an idiot, I don't like her at all" said Sezer "she's up herself, she's a tramp, got a face like a bulldog. She's gonna cause problems, we're gonna rub each other up the wrong way and Richard is gonna try to provoke it" he suggested. 

copied the above off the bb site omg 'shes up herself' and this is sezer said this how stupid. hah shes just said hes picking on her a bit nd tht wont stand for long yey he shud be brought bk down


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 30, 2006)

Omg if Grace says Babe one more time I'm gonna scream!!!!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 30, 2006)

hahahahh ive JUST said that to my cousin its her fav word its ALL she says and swears 

sezer is such a bully hes even saying it

urgh he makes me sick


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 30, 2006)

hehe I can't stand her... Sezer omg I hope this all comes back to haunt him, what an idiot!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 30, 2006)

a no woo a cant wait for nominations hope sezers one of them and grace the other hah


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 30, 2006)

OMG I soooo wanna kill Grace she is a fucking spolied brat who likes to get her own way and thinks she's better that everyone else.
She nothing but a bully.

Seazer is a wanker and so is Mikey.

Imogen is nothing but a two faced bitch and all of this fucking about with Seazer is for the cameras.

I hope grace and Seazer are up for eviction this week.

Anyway I want Pete to win he's really funny and the most genuine and lets not forget the most normal one too.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 30, 2006)

I agree, it's gotta be Pete!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

hah just got this off the aol homepage


Former classmates of Grace Adams-Short claim the posh London girl was a "bully and a real b****", according to the Daily Mirror newspaper.

She was put back a year after failing exams, so was one year older than her peers at the £3,000-a-term Plymouth college she attended as a teenager.

One former pupil, who chose not to be named, describes the way Grace used to behave: "She was dense and flirted with the teachers to try to get the grades.




"She seemed to have a problem with anyone prettier than her. And she bullied anyone she considered to be below her."

The ex-classmate laughed at Grace's Sloane ranger image, saying, "Grace is really self-obsessed and would always boast about having this or that, but she wasn't all that wealthy. Her mum was a dog-sitter.

"But she always got her own way. In one Christmas play, she insisted on being the Angel Gabriel, even though someone else had already been chosen for the part.

"She got her mum to complain to the teachers and in the end they had to have two Angel Gabriels because she couldn't handle being rejected."

The former pupil claims that Grace and a group of her friends used to bully their peers.

"Grace picked on one girl she accused of trying to steal her boyfriend, and then the girl's older sister confronted her," she said.

"But most people cheered the other girl on because they were so sick of Grace's bullying.

"I'm just surprised people seem to think she's so sweet. That's not the Grace we knew at school at all."

So far in the house Grace has become unpopular with Nikki, who called her "a vile creature" and "f****** cold-hearted", and Pete who agreed with Nikki when she said Grace always talks about herself.

Glyn has also confided to Big Brother that he thinks Grace is self-absorbed.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 31, 2006)

as_cute_as_pie, nikki had any eye infection, which is why she was only wearing makeup on one eye.

I'm loving Bb this year, possibly my favourite yet! Nikki is jsut the best, I 'love her to pieces, I like the 2 new people as well, and richard and lea.

Reallllly don't like sezer, grace or imogen, oooh i wonder whos up for eviction, we find out at half 7!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

ahh right i didnt know i thought it looked a bit odd i still do she just shouldnt wear any lol
and yeh i cant wait for eviction nominees


----------



## dollbabybex (May 31, 2006)

ew i thought id like aisleyne and shes such a rude girl/ghetto girl i cant cope... why do loadsa londoners speak like theyre from the west indies???????


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

soo richard sezer nd lea up for nominations

byebye sezer


----------



## JesusShaves (May 31, 2006)

"She seemed to have a problem with anyone prettier than her. And she bullied anyone she considered to be below her."

ahhahaha... does that mean she builled EVERYONE? her face is a tad fugly.  There is dsomething off about it i dont like.  

as for nikki... i thought she had a lazy eye lmfao!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

ee five mins in nd already im in shock lol

imogen nd grace sayin new blonde girl doesnt like them bcos she dusnt like any1 hus not a 'slag bag' nd then imogen adding she hates ppl hu think their IT nd their not and grace agreein


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 31, 2006)

Call me evil but I'm glad Grace is crying! Maybe she has got a heart afterall... then again could be crocodile tears!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

na i reckon the only reason shes crying is cos their group numbers r goin down and they'll be outed by the other group or shes left all alone


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 31, 2006)

Hurrah for that


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

god does grace not realise shes tlking about herself esp when she was on about nominating lea nd her reason she was basically tlkin about herslef :| aka **** stirring and 2 faced and false


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 31, 2006)

lol my thoughts exactly. 

I'm glad there's a BB thread on here cos no-one else I know watches it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my bf even leaves the room for an hour!

And HA HA no votes for Imogen and Sezer!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

lol i know 

hmm SOME ppl i know watch it and love and the rest just think its 'sad' lol hey u either love it or u hate it

what else am i goin to watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 31, 2006)

lol I'm not a TV snob, I loveee all trashy TV!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

ahh me to ! lol

i need to understand it easily without it being too complex cos im usually doing 20 other things at once i dont want to go away for like 5 mins and come bk nd its like whats going on??

i love footballers wives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hah

maybe that is sad lol


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 31, 2006)

Sleazer is going on Friday I'm soooooooo happy.

Grace needs a slap.


----------



## JesusShaves (May 31, 2006)

i think i change my mind everyday on who i love and hate...

NIKKIS lil speech in the diary room about grace... absofuckinlutely stupendous! I laughed so hard... she only cares about keepin herself happy and thats sooo great of her.  Yeah when shes less moany and more bitchin she hawt stuff!

I love how graces minions are being killed off... and they bitcxh soo much then try to make out its the other that are.  HEHEH... i like them for that.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 2, 2006)

Sleazer as left the BB house!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 2, 2006)

i was at a friends house but still managed to catch this omg he looked so shocked hah was hilarious i also thought when davina was interviewing him he looked dreadfully uncomfortable and a little bit embarrased anyone else notice this?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sezer is so gorgeous!!! I wanted him to win, gutted that he got voted out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OMG at the 91.6% public votes, its the highest percentage of votes in the BB history =|


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 3, 2006)

Sezer may ave been a little bit cute looking but man was he short, and a complete w****r!!!! He so deserved to go


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 3, 2006)

i totally saw the embarassment! he was sooo sure he was stay.  I'm so glad he is gone!!! Gosh, the 'plastics' are so paranoid... excellent TV


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 3, 2006)

i know hah he was actually gobsmacked lol
nikkis going down in my favs since shes goin off with the other group hmmm
although i dont like the new people 
i still love pete


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 4, 2006)

why does aisleyne insist on walking around in a thong its just plain awful


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ooo girlies, there's a FIXED eviction this friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soon as i find out who i'll tell y'all


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 7, 2006)

Fixed, huh, what, huh? Noooo!

I have only just started to notice that Nikki over-empasises her s's it'ssss driving me mad. She hisses!!!!!!

And as usual I can't stand Grace, she is such a stirrer!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 7, 2006)

i want sam 2 go!! does my head in, grace needs a kik up the arse


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 7, 2006)

is sam imagining people saying things? That whole he said she said game was so fricken hilarious!  

And seriously... Graces face looks like a smacked arse! Her eyebrows so not go with her nose! I think thats why i dont like her face!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2006)

Grace is up for nomination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









So is Nikki but I'm 99% sure Grace is going.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 13, 2006)

grace is well going to go
was in the newspaper about her mum speaking out sayin she cant believe channel 4 let her hear 'get grace out' that shes worried about her and cant understand why people dont like her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ahh a hate people like that cos u KNOW what its like before you go in lol
also heard something on the tele about how susie going in was a set up which i still think it was as she was not shocked in the slightest and its weird how they gave her shoes and clothes to wear and they all fit  esp since shes obv had a boob job and their huuuuge lol


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 13, 2006)

Grace and Nikki are upsetting Pete now because they are bullying Susie and he feels unconfortable because he's been bullied in the past so he knows how it feels.

Grace is the scum of the earth I wouldn't piss on her if she was on fire.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 13, 2006)

OMG I can't believe how awful Grace and Nikki are, and many of the others who don't speak up!! How people can treat others that way is beyond me! I'm finding it almost unwatchable in places. 

BB is all about the bitching and back stabbing now, is starting to get a little dull. Watching people be bullied is NOT entertainment.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 17, 2006)

Grace as left the BB house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










What a fucking bitch for chucking that water on Susie, she must be the most hated woman in Britain at the moment.

I think it a dead certain Lisa will get nomineted and evicted next week.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 17, 2006)

yep shes so stupid the fact tht she kept sayin 'u moose' and 'am i bothered' was just like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hate lisa shes like a old fishwife lol


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 28, 2006)

i was watching lisas video on entering the house, how i loved her then.   If she only kept that way. 

I so want glyn to win... hahaha... so hilarious.  When he sand the artic monkeys.. or well sang his own version *lmao*


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 21, 2006)

soo i thought id revive this thread and ask whos still watching?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm getting bored, I switched over to Love Island last night. This year apart from a few stand out moments is becoming a let down yawnnnn


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 21, 2006)

im bored too
the house next door was such a desperate attempt and i watch the eps if theres nothing else on but nothing good seems to happen although i do watch the eviction shows cos i like to see who goes


----------



## xSazx (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm still addicted but it's gone waaay downhill since Nikki left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all the big characters seem to be going!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 23, 2006)

totally, i still want Pete to win though, he's the only one there that is cool and now he can chill without Lea clinging to him.

There's gonna be a double eviction on fridayl, heres the details:

If you thought all this hugging lark was too good to be true... then you'd be right. 


While the Best Friends have been enjoying their fluffy weekend, Big Brother has been busy plotting its latest nasty twist. Or two. The House is set for a couple of big shocks this week as Big Brother gets dramatically less friendly. 

The first bombshell drops tomorrow, when the housemates discover they must nominate IN PAIRS. Aisleyne and her Best Friend Jennie will be called to the Diary Room first, where they must agree on two housemates to nominate. As usual the two (or more) housemates with the most nominations will be up for eviction. 


BUT there's another twist... 

What the couples won't know is that nominees will face the public vote along with their best friend, leading to one pair of Best Friends being evicted in a double eviction LIVE on Friday. So for example, if Richard is evicted, then Pete goes too. 

So it looks like these Best Friends really will be sticking together, right to the end...


and another part

We hope the housemates are savouring their hugs, presents and friendship songs... because things are set to get a whole lot tougher next week. 


When we say tough, we mean tough like a prison... literally. In a double twist on Friday, not only will one pair of Best Friends be evicted, but also some of the group will be locked up in Big Brother's secret prison. 

The prisoners will be fingerprinted and moved into the Big Brother Prison, which is hidden next door. There they will have to carry out laborious and frustrating daily tasks, and will only be allowed back into the main House twice a day for a 'walk around'. Prisoners will be fed three basic meals a day and must wear their prison uniform at all times. 


But as always, things are not quite what they seem as there are more surprises in store for both the prisoners and the officers in Big Brother's most twisted week yet...

Looks like it'll be worth watching  haha, but the public wont vote for pete to go i hope, he may have Tourettes but he sure is hilarious


----------

